
Ask HN: What is the legality of hacking systems in lawless jurisdictions? - industriousthou
I&#x27;m not experience in this topic so this may be a naive question, but are you breaking US law if you attempt to exploit vulnerabilities in servers in places like, for example, ISIS controlled regions or North Korea?
======
staunch
IIRC U.S. citizens are always subject to U.S. law. There's no such thing as a
lawless jurisdiction.

Vigilantes trying to hack ISIS probably just end up getting on NSA controlled
honeypots.

------
brudgers
[IANAL]

North Korea has laws. It is also a sovereign state under international law.

